# SOMETHINGS WRONG WITH TOES



## Jodie Owen (Mar 29, 2021)

Something is wrong with my chickens foot. I have been soaking in epson salt, applying antibiotic cream and nothing is helping. What should I do? What’s going on with him?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

First thought was frostbite because how much of the toes are missing. But that's not quite right either.

I wonder if it's some sort of fungal infection. 

Do you have a large animal vet you can take him to? This might need a microscope to tell what that is.

I'm going to holler at someone that's usually very good with things like this.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

My first thought was frostbite as well. More information is needed ie; where do you live, do you have standing water, what type of bedding inside coop etc...


----------



## Jodie Owen (Mar 29, 2021)

He had gotten this leg tangled I a rope and was in bad shape about a month in a half ago and he was almost dead when I found him. He was almost frozen and his toes started about two weeks ago. He has lost his nails on the two toes and the crusty scabs i socked and they came off last week and now as bad as before.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If he's important to you and you can afford it, I think it's time to involve a vet. His injury complicates things on how best to deal with his issues. Especially since it seemed to have returned. It suggests he's lost circulation in that foot.


----------



## Jodie Owen (Mar 29, 2021)

Okay thank you I’m going to call and get him and appointment.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Jodie Owen said:


> Okay thank you I’m going to call and get him and appointment.


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jodie Owen (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Jodie Owen said:


> Okay thank you I’m going to call and get him and appointment.


Agree, this is one time it’s beyond home care.

And, I do hope he recovers! Poor buddy! These crazy chickens and their insatiable curiosity....


----------



## Jodie Owen (Mar 29, 2021)

Yes, I think he’s learned his lesson I hope. But he’s turned into my pet so definitely want to do all I can for his recovery.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

TOTALLY understand. Mine are all pets, you’ll quickly learn! 
When he’s on the mend and you have a minute maybe you can share a full picture with us as well. My roosters are more fun than my girls- shh don’t tell the girls. Get well soon, big guy!


----------



## Jodie Owen (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And please let us what is found. It's how we learn and can pass that information on when it happens to others.


----------

